
Things I've Learned Doing Internships - trishume
http://thume.ca/2017/04/06/learning-through-job-diversity/
======
MrQuincle
Very positive story! That on itself already makes it fun to work with you as
well. Don't underestimate that "how much you get out of an internship" depends
on your own attitude as well. If it's a pleasure to have you in the team, it's
gonna be much easier to get feedback, be trained, get responsibilities, etc.!

